# Scarecrow



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

My only new item this year, made of Papier Mache, with a little Greatstuff for bones.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Like it!! Nice paint job too, very real

Ana


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like that one..he looks scarey
great job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those hands are great - no TOT is going to walk under him!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very scary! I like it.:jol:


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks great!! I love his whole upper body pose, with the scarey head and hands. How are you lighting it?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweet! 

Everything about him works great, love those hands and the use of rope around the waist and feet.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Bone To Pick said:


> Looks great!! I love his whole upper body pose, with the scarey head and hands. How are you lighting it?


It will receive enough light from the light over my front door for my taste, and I will be putting a couple of battery operated tea lights inside the head.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really like how the boney knees show through.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellently creepy scarecrow. I love the hands.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That looks freaky real! He looks like he's about to jump down off his post. Love him!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow, that guy looks like he is totally coming to get me. scary.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks great and I especially like the hands!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

GReat JOb! I would love to see what he looks like at night. I'm sure he will put a scare in some people.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW! Just awesome! Can't wait to see some night shots. Creepy as all get out.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

looks great! I like the face and hands esp. Nice work, T.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wicked hands! Great job all the way around!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

OK I will be looking for the how-to!!! the hands are perfect!!!!! I have to have step by step how-to forthe hands at the very least! please ;O)

GREAT job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE this prop, absolutely LOVE iT!!!! I especially love the hands, they are just perfect.


----------



## SilverScream (Jul 30, 2008)

Love it Paper Mache magic!!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

OHHHH!! That's really great!!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Uruk-Hai said:


> WOW! Just awesome! Can't wait to see some night shots. Creepy as all get out.


here you go...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes he is nice...great work


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That thing is bad a. There are so many things I want to make for my yard. Im already behind for next year.


----------

